
Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg polishes public image - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/12/10/BUBF1GNNDS.DTL
======
ryanjmo
I found this funny:

"Still, 55 percent of the posted comments were positive about the real
Zuckerberg, according to Alterian.

A negative turn

However, the vibe turned 51 percent negative this week as Alterian, at The
Chronicle's request, analyzed the buzz following Sunday night's broadcast
interview with "60 Minutes" correspondent Leslie Stahl."

I think the really important thing about his public image to note, is that
people truly care about these statistics.

------
jdp23
very analogous to the polishing that Bill Gates went through in the late
90s/early 2000s ...

~~~
zandorg
I want to know where Bill gets his jumpers (woolly sweaters).

------
adrianwaj
I never really liked Mark Zuckerberg. Kind of irrational since I've never met
him, and have had my perspectives tainted by the media. I saw the movie
yesterday, and have made peace with the concept that he's going to be around
for a long time.

Just imagine if he had no programming skills, what he'd be up to now.

